# Am I really a Chug Puppy?



## Lia.Doak (Jan 20, 2012)

Am I really a chug? Help me find my identity!!


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

What is a chug?

Looks like a poorly bred pug to me.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

This is the only Chug I'm familiar with











and I think this is a baby one


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

Keechak said:


> This is the only Chug I'm familiar with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was SO hoping your photos would be of booze


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I assume that since you are typing, that you are a human.

Do you mean is your dog a chihuahua/pug mix? Personally I don't see it, but its only one picture of one angle.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Well I assume that since you are typing, that you are a human.
> 
> Do you mean is your dog a *chihuahua*/pug mix? Personally I don't see it, but its only one picture of one angle.


There is NO chihuahua in your dog, sorry.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, I dont think its entirely impossible, I've seen Chug's that resemble Pugs more than Chi's, the only thing that gives away the Chi is a more slender body shape and in some cases smaller. that picture is very hard to tell though so I couldn't say for sure.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Just going off a quick google search, he looks like a boston terrier x pug. though it's hard to say off of one picture.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Could be a Chihuahua/Pug x, but would need a better picture to be sure.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree with AussieNerdQueen, looks like a poorly bred pug to me. I've never heard of a "chug" but I'm guessing that it comes from a pug was crossed with something and given a cutesy name in order to sell (a mutt) for more money.


----------



## Number (Jan 18, 2013)

Lia.Doak said:


> View attachment 31116
> 
> 
> Am I really a chug? Help me find my identity!!


 Yes this looks just like my chug puppy !


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I see a cute little mutt!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, it certainly looks like a pug mix. Can't say for sure what with, though.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

OP hasn't been here for a year.


----------

